# Sylpheed: spell checking and thread settings

## flickerfly

Sorry if this is an incorrect place for this post.  I was unsure.  Moderators, please move if so.  Thank you.

-----------------------------

I'm really enjoying sylpheed, but am having trouble with two issues.  First is that spell checking seems to be complaining.  I have tried several things, but can't get any of the settings to change under:

Configurations -> Common Prefs - > Spell Checker

When I start a new message I get the error "Spell Checker could not be started.  No word list can be found for the language "no".  I'm thinking that should be "en_US" (as I'm American).

Second, each time my IMAP box is checked, the threads are all expanded.  Problems is I collapsed them because I wanted them collapsed.  Any way to make this setting stick?

Thanks for your help.

Edit: (2 Min. later)  

Forgot to specify that I'm using sylpheed-claws and not the standard syplpheed.

----------

## darktux

Don't know if you're using aspell or ispell, but..

```

*  app-dicts/aspell-en

      Latest version available: 0.50.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 164 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnu.org/projects/aspell/index.html

      Description: English (US, British, Canadian) language dictionary for aspell

```

----------

## flickerfly

darktux

That's a good suggestion, unfortunately already tried it.  I use aspell.

```

# emerge -p aspell-en

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R  ] app-dicts/aspell-en-0.50.2  

```

I also have ispell installed also.

----------

## vericgar

I had a similiar problem and installing aspell-en seemed to fix it... though I did have to adjust the settings in the Configuration > Common Preferences > Spell Checker (tab). Or not adjust but resave... it had saved the language to use as "none" and I simply changed it to en.

----------

## flickerfly

 *vericgar wrote:*   

> I had a similiar problem and installing aspell-en seemed to fix it... though I did have to adjust the settings in the Configuration > Common Preferences > Spell Checker (tab). Or not adjust but resave... it had saved the language to use as "none" and I simply changed it to en.

 

We'll the problem was that I only had "none", but your comment did help me figure out that I had "/usr/share/aspell" instead of "/usr/lib/aspell" as the "Dictionary Path". Once I changed that I was able to get all sorts of dictionaries.

Thanks guys.  Now I just need to figure out that annoying thread expansion issue.  Have any hints?

----------

## vericgar

The thread expansion thing is just something I deal with. I've never been able to get some settings (like that one) to stick. My guess is buggy software.

----------

## flickerfly

I think It's fixed in the latest release.  I just emerged the newest sylpheed-claws (0.8.10claws).  It appears that the thread issue has been resolved.

Thanks,

Josiah

----------

## flickerfly

I take back that thing about threads working correctly.  It did for about 5 min.  Not anymore. Funny...

----------

## flickerfly

Now I can't get them to stay open if I want them open, and when I type any faster than a certain speed the whole program stalls for 15 sec. and CPU usage skyrockets, but I can easily use other programs without problem.

----------

## flickerfly

 *flickerfly wrote:*   

> ...when I type any faster than a certain speed the whole program stalls for 15 sec. and CPU usage skyrockets, but I can easily use other programs without problem.

 

Seem to have fixed this, I moved my drafts folder off of the Exchange (IMAP) folder to a local folder and I no longer experience this slow problem while typing.  What a relief.  I guess drafts were being saved more than I realized.  Not a sylpheed issue at all.

----------

## flickerfly

I am able to get it to stay in the IMAP inbox by unchecking the preference to enter the "Inbox" after checking for new mail.  I guess this wasn't setup with IMAP in mind, but now at least it stays where I left it.

Hope all this feature finding helps someone sometime in the future getting to know sylpheed-claws.  I'm still happy with it above any other.  Just some of the deeper protions of the interface are a little less than intuitive.

----------

